# Hunched Back & Diahrrea?



## empera (Mar 21, 2009)

I just got three new kids and one of the does who is a nubian about 2 1/2 weeks old has a slight hunched back. Her brother looks normal but she just is kinda bunched up. :? 

She was the weaker one of the two, and she just got diahrrea yesterday after the 3rd feeding that day. It was yellow and runny. Icky. I called Barbara (Puget Sound Goat Rescue) and she suggested I was feeding her too much milk and to give her an electrolyte packet instead of a normal feeding and that should clear it up.

Is the hunched back because of the diahrrea or something else more serious?

):


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She is probobly a little sore. Have you changed her feed? Is it a different formula?

I would also get a fecal done to make sure there is no cocci. You can also give her some pepto to help her tummy and rump


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She has a belly ache, get a temp on her..normal is 101 to 103.5. Also, you can give her 2 1/2 cc of pepto bismol to help with her belly and diarrhea.
If her temp is higher than normal, then you really need to be sure she is hydrated and as Allison said, have a vet run a cocci check, and treat accordingly.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Is shee lookin like she is in pain? The hunched back could be an attempt to relieve belly pressure. hows her appitite, temp, is she playin at all? I wouldn't skip a feeding but add the electrolites. I sure someone else will toss in the stuf i missed :greengrin:


----------



## empera (Mar 21, 2009)

Sorry, I just realized that I could have posted this in the Caprine Special Care. 

Kelebek: Barbara started bottle feeding them only two days before I picked them up (the brother & sister) while the other doeling was already on the bottle. She gave me two full Pepsi pop bottles of goat milk (all she had) to help with the transition to whole milk. I did it quite gradually, and she is eating all that I give her.

She also has pink eye and I'm treating her for that and it's starting to disappear. If I do a fecal exam and cocci is present, where do I go from there? (How expensive is a fecal exam?)


Thanks!

I don't have a thermometer besides a human one. Can I still use that?   Newbie here..


----------



## empera (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanatos said:


> Is shee lookin like she is in pain? The hunched back could be an attempt to relieve belly pressure. hows her appitite, temp, is she playin at all? I wouldn't skip a feeding but add the electrolites. I sure someone else will toss in the stuf i missed :greengrin:


At first she wouldn't play like a normal kid, but now she's starting to run with the others a little, climb on the rocks we have for them, and wag her tail when I come in. Before she would be shy.

She does look in somewhat pain, I'll try the pepto. She eats when I give her the bottle, all of it.

I have a bucket of water that seems untouched by all of them, will they learn that it's water and to drink out of it? I showed them all the water but never see them drink it. I don't give them bottled water, it's unproductive.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yes, you can use a human one, as long as it is not glass!!! 

She is probobly having a reaction to switching to milk - what type of formula/milk are you giving her?

The fecal would be about 10-20 if a vet does it - but make sure and ask them what the "count" is. If it is cocci - DO NOT get the meds from the vet - WAY to expensive! If it is you can order the meds pretty darn cheap from online.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

..It is a good idea to get a fecal done ...but if her scours are the color you are discribing...and the temp is normal..I would give the baby probiotic paste to help with the gut....it may be off whack...from to much milk....maybe give some nutra drench and the pepto to.... :wink:


----------



## empera (Mar 21, 2009)

Kelebek: I'm using whole milk with her. Just ran out of the goat milk that Barbara gave me. But I made the switch gradually. I'm going to take her temp as soon as I get to her. Which will be in about an hour. I'll give you an update. I gave her the pepto and am hoping she will get better. The poor baby.

Toth boer goats: Thanks for moving the thread.  I completely spaced due to me being so worried. I just wanted some valued advice, haha. Anyways, if her poop looks the same as earilier (runny and icky) when I feed her later today, I'll pick up some probiotic paste. (What is it called at the store? or how much does it cost?) I'll also pick up some Nutra Drench anyways.

Thanks!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If you have a Tractor Supply store near you, the probiotic paste/gel is in a plunger tube with a blue and white label that says "probias" on it. If you can't get the paste add 2-3 teaspoons of yogurt to her bottle, make sure the label says it has live culture in it. TSC also has sulmet/aeromycin powder just in case you would need to treat for cocci....but best to have a vet run a fecal first.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Could it be that she's feedin cow's milk? Even if its whole its processed all to heck with all those additives they use to make it like it was before they processed it. And please make sure to get that count on the fecal. I didn't , it was scary.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like Liz ...answered where ..you can get the probiotic paste... :wink: 
You are very welcome....I also seen that your post needed to be moved.. :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanatos said:


> I wouldn't skip a feeding but add the electrolites. I sure someone else will toss in the stuf i missed :greengrin:


All advise is good I just want to add here that you shouldnt give electrolytes and milk at the same time - I dotn know all the reasons but it isnt good for the goat. They need one or the other not both at the same time.

now back to what you all were discussing......


----------



## empera (Mar 21, 2009)

Her temp is normal  - 102.2

& she seems to be getting more active. It's just very rainy out so I don't see her jumping about too much. Which is good that she's staying out of the cold and being warm. 


Stacey: That's what Barbara said, but I wasn't sure when to get in a feeding and add electrolytes. And how long I can wait to do one or the other after the initial one.

Idk. :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I would wait till the next feeding before adding in milk - but dont give her her whole amount at once - give it in small amounts as you dont want to cause diarreah due to to much food at once.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Be careful of the quantity of milk you are feeding them. Just because they "will" drink a full bottle, doesn't mean they "should" drink a full bottle. Being a little hungry is better then being "stuffed". And put a little Karo syrup in their bottle, is the milk warm enough?


----------



## empera (Mar 21, 2009)

I believe I've been giving her less milk than reccommended. (I'm not starving her) Barbara said to give them 10% of their body weight. I believe she's about 5 pounds. *checks math* 10% would be .5 and converting that to ounces = about 8 ounces (half a pound/ 16 ounces) :scratch: 

I've been giving her 8 oz. or less 3 times a day. She's two and a half weeks old. Is this correct? Sometimes she doesn't eat all of it. 

Have I been doing it wrong? :help:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah, that's too much volume at once, when I fed Lucky, I was feeding him 5 ounces, 4x/day.
(but I worked up to that of course...started at 2-3oz) I switched to 3 a day feedings at 4 weeks I think, but I slowly went to 8 ounces over a couple of weeks. I think I was only feeding 8oz for the last week or so. Then, I cut down again, slowly, as he eat more hay.


----------



## empera (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm so confused. I want to listen to what everyone says, but I'm so unsure who to listen to! :hair: I just want her to have the best nutrition and health possible.

They should just keep a strict chart of the amount of milk you give and when. :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she is nubian right? then yes I would keep at what you are doing. NO offense to Di though 

I would feed her more often though more like 4 times a day and see if you can back off to like 7 oz just to see if that helps her


----------



## empera (Mar 21, 2009)

Okay, thank you sincerely both for giving your opinions. :hug: Yes Stacey, she is my dear little nubian. 

I'll try more feedings with less milk at each feeding. Her brother is doing wonderful on the amount he is on, and is eliminating normally, so I will continue feeding him the way I have been.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

have you had her checked for coccidia? I would, she could quickly spread it to her brother and the other goat.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Ok for nubian kids, depending on weight, 32-40oz per day. Yours is a bit sick right now so I would do 4 7-8 oz feedings. How old is she again? If she is 2weeks or less then 4/day feedings for another week then you can start to mover her towards 2 a day. Cleo has been on 40oz per day since birth she was however an 8# 1oz singelton doe. she got all of the first colostrum as well. Just keep your girl hydrated and thing should work out.


----------



## empera (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanatos said:


> Ok for nubian kids, depending on weight, 32-40oz per day. Yours is a bit sick right now so I would do 4 7-8 oz feedings. How old is she again? If she is 2weeks or less then 4/day feedings for another week then you can start to mover her towards 2 a day. Cleo has been on 40oz per day since birth she was however an 8# 1oz singelton doe. she got all of the first colostrum as well. Just keep your girl hydrated and thing should work out.


She is really small then :/ I'm not sure of her weight when she was born with her twin brother, but I don't even think she is 8#s now! I haven't had a chance to weigh her, but I will soon. She seems about 6-7#s at most. Should I be worried? Her brother is probably 1-2 pounds heavier, but I'm horrible at guessing weights...

She is almost, almost 3 weeks old. I've been feeding her around 7 oz 3 times a day. Her brother gets an oz or two more each feeding.

Should I be giving her and her brother more?


----------



## empera (Mar 21, 2009)

* oopsie, repost... :roll:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Oops sry


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

To weigh a kidd stand on b-room sacle, remember weight, grab kidd stand on scale again and do some math. at 3 weeks old i would say a normal nubian doe should weigh about double birth, but remember she is sick so weight gain is gonna be an issue at first. so far sound like your doin fine.


----------



## empera (Mar 21, 2009)

Darn, I have no idea of her original birth weight. But I will keep track of weight gain.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh pooh, why did I think she had mini's? Sorry


----------



## empera (Mar 21, 2009)

Di: Sorry I didn't clarify 

So I just weighed them all.
*Nubain doeling: *7 1/2#s (thank god, I told you was horrible at guessing weights)
*Nubian wether:* 11#s (I'm guessing he was the bigger one at birth)
*Boer X Oberhasli doeling:* 17#s (at 5 weeks)

I'm guessing these are good weights?  && Should I stick with the 7-8 oz for 4 feedings or stay at 3 feedings?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I have two coming two week old nubian doelings- they are getting 10oz 4 times a day- they are always looking for more- but content between their feedings.
They are probably a good 12lbs though- so it sounds like the amount you are feeding is about right


----------



## empera (Mar 21, 2009)

Okay, thanks everyone!


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

yep in fact at 4 weeks I am begining the weaning process for Cleo. She is now on 2 10-14 oz feedings a day. she gets grain when mommy is out milkin. and she eats what the others eat during the day. I expect to have her fully weaned at 7-8 weeks.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Is the animal walking stiff-legged? Because I wonder if goats get white muscle disease like sheep do.
You might give them selenium and vitamin E, though you should talk to your vet about dosage, because you can overdose them. But someone here might be able to tell you more, since I don't know much about it.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanatos said:


> yep in fact at 4 weeks I am begining the weaning process for Cleo. She is now on 2 10-14 oz feedings a day. she gets grain when mommy is out milkin. and she eats what the others eat during the day. I expect to have her fully weaned at 7-8 weeks.


wow that is quite early. Especially to start the weaning process at 4 weeks old! I wean at 10 - 12 weeks.

LW


----------



## empera (Mar 21, 2009)

Dreamchaser said:


> Is the animal walking stiff-legged? Because I wonder if goats get white muscle disease like sheep do.


She isn't walking stiff-legged. Just a wild guess, but I'm sure that if sheep have the disease, it's likely that goats can get it too. Thanks for the suggestion 

As for weaning, I think it will depend on the condition they are in and how well they are doing overall. Maybe I'll start the process around 8-9 weeks and finish later than that. But since I do have two different age groups of goats 1 month 1 week and 3 weeks, will it be more difficult to wean the older doe due to a bottle being around during the younger kids feeding?

:shrug:


----------

